# What is this thing?



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

Given to friend and told it was some yarn thing.
I don't have a clue what it is. Do any of you?


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Not a clue......very weird. Will watch out for an answer!!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A stand for cones of yarn. ?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I was thinking for spools of thread. Could be cones of yarn, but looks too small.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder why one has 7 pegs per side & the other 6? Not a clue.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My guess is to hold cones of yarn if the spacing is correct, or maybe large skeins of yarn that you can unwind from. That's if they really have anything to do with yarn at all. My guess is an entirely wild one based on no knowledge whatsoever so I'm prepared, indeed anticipate, being wrong.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

It looks like some kind of plate stand for the kitchen. It is similar to a stand I have for my Pampered Chef Stoneware (one of the pegs is missing from one of your stands, maybe?)


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know but I'm sure it could be used for a variety of things. A stand for pan lids comes to mind for me....


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

How big is it? It's similar to the hanging stands I use for regular and surger thread. They are made by June Taylor I think.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

IKEA dish drainer...


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Shoe rack?


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I had something like that once that I bought new. It was for holding dinnerplates on their edge.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Debbystitchknit said:


> I had something like that once that I bought new. It was for holding dinnerplates on their edge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's trash, throw it away.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Nana89 said:


> IKEA dish drainer...


I bought these years ago for standing plates in my cupboard. Guess they would work for skinny cones.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> It looks like some kind of plate stand for the kitchen. It is similar to a stand I have for my Pampered Chef Stoneware (one of the pegs is missing from one of your stands, maybe?)


My thoughts as well


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Something to put warp threads on for weaving.
A larger example.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Warping-frame-for-weaving-/301114089583?pt=UK_Crafts_OtherCrafts_Spinning_Weaving&hash=item461bcc606f


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input, the search continues!


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

That it is lol


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you,
To all who have tried to solve the puzzle.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

They are not in the current catalogue but I can assure you that they are dish drainers from IKEA. I have two of them.


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

okay thanks,
Don't know why she told her it was something for yarn!?!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yanagi said:


> Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Wish I had those! The last time I set up my little loom (24" the kind you brace between belly and table's edge), I had yarn trailing the length of the house! That may be why I haven't used it since.


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

I would use it for a warping board to wrap yarn around for my loom.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

gillyc said:


> They are not in the current catalogue but I can assure you that they are dish drainers from IKEA. I have two of them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: ....hopefully you will be proven right soon


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Bit hard to tell unless you put a box of matches or something beside it so we can gauge the size of it.

It looks too big to a be sock loom........


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Could be holders for multiple cones of yarn to use in weaving. Doesn't look a lot like the ones I have seen being used, but may be homemade.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

They could be warping boards for weaving. Are the pegs removable? That would be your hint that they are warping boards.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> It's trash, throw it away.


One man's trash is another man's God send.
I could certainly find a good use for it .


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

yanagi said:


> Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


Ditto. when i was weaving my husbsnd made one similar for me only larger.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

yanagi said:


> Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


I think so too.


----------



## vetswife (Aug 20, 2012)

They are boards for wrapping the warp to use on weaving looms.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

I have something that looks exactly like that from Ikea it was for holding pot lids.


----------



## abell (Aug 30, 2012)

Is it a knitting loom?I saw some that were similar at Hobby Lobby. You wind the yarn around the pegs and somehow make things like scarves.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

It would be great for drying jam jars for reuse.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel they are plate stands but I really don't know.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Definitely not trash. I have seen pictures from some of the Shaker villages and similar era shops that show something like this used for holding skeins of yarn as they dry. This would not be a Shaker item, as the pegs are wrong. I have also seen this type of thing used for hanging hand dipped candles.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

mom2_2nana2_6 said:


> Given to friend and told it was some yarn thing.
> I don't have a clue what it is. Do any of you?


I am sure those are for cones of wool when knitting on the machine. Lynette


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Could be a yarn warp for weaving.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

mom2_2nana2_6 said:


> okay thanks,
> Don't know why she told her it was something for yarn!?!


Very possibly because whoever had it in the first place repurposed it for use with yarn.

I'm always on the look out for ways to reuse or repurpose things around my house that no longer work for their original intended use, rather than just throwing it away.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

It is a Warping Frame. Used for wrapping yarn around so it can be transferred to a Rigid Heddle Loom or a 4 Shaft Loom, it is a very useful and important piece of equipment for a weaver.






Enjoy!


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree that is is a warping board.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

That is what it lookd like to me also


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

It would be great to hang your circulars!


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

My husband is in a funny mood. He says he used to use it back on the farm and it is a pig gut stretcher. Eventually, his story evolves into making sausage lol.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

It is a loom. Kelly


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a warping board. It is used to measure the warp for a loom. Comes in various sizes. I have one a little larger for my home loom. I go to our senior center and use an even larger one there. For large looms there is one that actually stands on the floor as a pole with multiple pegs coming out on each side. Think about al the warp used for rag rugs.


----------



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

The thrift shop that I work at uses them as plate racks for display purposes. I don't think they have anything to do with knitting.


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Looks like a rack off the wall of a local yarn store.

it would have held skeins of wool?


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Jalsh said:


> It's trash, throw it away.


That's rather harsh. Someone would find it useful.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

totally no clue!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

These are the stands that department stores use to display dishes. Look the next time you go to Bed Bath and Beyond or Macys etc.


----------



## tategrammy1 (Mar 11, 2014)

My Grandmother always said there were two uses for EVERYTHING - be creative and enjoy!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I am thinking some kind of Loom???


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

For warping - weaving.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> It's trash, throw it away.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

tategrammy1 said:


> My Grandmother always said there were two uses for EVERYTHING - be creative and enjoy!


I like it!


----------



## Wynterwytch (Nov 23, 2013)

As my dad would say, it's something to make you ask questions! lol


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

A loom?


----------



## Ell-J (Aug 19, 2012)

It's a dish rack -- stores places vertically. I have one I got at Ikea.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like a plate rack to me. Are the pegs not shorter at one end? That would be the front of the rack and plates would be placed in the rack on edge.



mom2_2nana2_6 said:


> Given to friend and told it was some yarn thing.
> I don't have a clue what it is. Do any of you?


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

I've seen similar wooden racks like these on KP and they were used to hang and separate circular needles. Just a thought.


----------



## Toots48 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have two in my kitchen cabinet and I use them for holding plates and salad bowls.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am in agreement with the loom side of this discussion. I was just told about weaving with soda straws. Had to look that one up. When I did, it sent me on a search thru some of the other video's listed. Some were using little wooden weaving boards. The only thing that confuses me is the double row of pegs which don't appear to be different in sizing or spacing. If the pegs come out, it is probably a loom. If the missing peg is missing because it came loose, then it could be a drying rack. If all are removable I would say it is a loom. Look up soda straw weaving & see where it takes you. I found all sorts of neat stuff, as usual in pursuit of one question. I don't know how to do it, but I didn't see that anyone recommended that you to a google picture search. I am sure you can find lots of uses for those pieces.


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a plate stand, I have one holding my platters in our hutch.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Like a Swiss Army Knife, it is universal. There to fill whatever need you have at hand.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

yanagi said:


> Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


I agree - our loom warping boards look like these

Here is a link to a 4 harness loom warping board

http://windward.org/2.0/notes/2013/2013opalyn02.htm


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mom2_2nana2_6 said:


> Given to friend and told it was some yarn thing.
> I don't have a clue what it is. Do any of you?


I had a pasta drying rack that looked a lot like that.
Jane


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

maybe homemade for loom knitting.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Love everyone's answers here as to what this could be.
I have no idea, but would assume, being on this site, it was
a thingy thing to weave on!
Never seen whatever it is before, and I do not have the knowledge of what it is.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Love everyone's answers here as to what this could be.
I have no idea, but would assume, being on this site, it was
a thingy thing to weave on!
Never seen whatever it is before, and I do not have the knowledge of what it is.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Serger thread.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Does look like my mom's warper, but if you aren't a weaver it makes a good dish drainer or organizer.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

whatever your little heart desires and whatever you want to use it for. you could use it for everything from soup to nuts including the soup and nuts. hope you have fun with it. my hubby said it looks like a hat rack. he could use one. has about 20 different hats and is always looking for more. BUT since i have yarn, he can have his hats. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Like a Swiss Army Knife, it is universal. There to fill whatever need you have at hand.


*BEST ANSWER* :!: :!:

However, it would seem to have been manufactured to hold plates or pot-lids.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bamboo-Storage-Organizer-Holder-Rack-Stand-Plate-Pan-Mail-Pot-Lid-Board-Document-/111293039045

http://www.amazon.com/Lipper-International-887-Bamboo-Holder/dp/B000Y50YKW/ref=lp_13750001_1_5?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1394547823&sr=1-5


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

You could put skeins of yarn between pegs horizontally or use it to hang circulAr needles by size


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> It's trash, throw it away.


Noooo. It can be a useful item, even if not used for knitting. Pot lid holder, dish holder, anything that can save space by stacking vertically.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't think its for yarn. I have one for stacking dishes vertically


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

It reminds me of something I saw and have ever since wanted to block small afghan squares. Probably not too hard to make one if one has the right tools.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> It reminds me of something I saw and have ever since wanted *to block small afghan squares*. Probably not too hard to make one if one has the right tools.


This link is in Russian, but it's a photo-tutorial; you don't really _need_ the words. http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4407532/post229759649/


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It's missing a peg but maybe it could be a tool to make broomstick lace?


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow that is pretty cool!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> It's missing a peg but maybe it could be a tool to make broomstick lace?


Broomstick lace is made with a crochet hook and one large diameter knitting needle or broom handle.... (aka a broomstick) so, an item with lots of pegs like that wouldn't be much use...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jean Keith said:


> It's missing a peg but maybe it could be a tool to make broomstick lace?


 :?: Broomstick lace is so called because you use a broomstick (These days there are knitting needles as thick which are used.) and a crochet hook. http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/04/26/how-to-crochet-broomstick-lace/


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like the thing that holds dishes.

You can use it however you wish -- cones of yarn might fit on each peg.

You might quilt and have lots of rulers.

You might want to hang towels.

or stack cups and/or mugs.

Have fun!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This link is in Russian, but it's a photo-tutorial; you don't really _need_ the words. http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4407532/post229759649/


Love this ... nice way to stack granny squares!

Funny how my computer can do Russian, just like my mom spoke -- and I can't. But pictures are nice.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

It looks similar to what I used to keep my yarns separated for crewel embroidery.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Weaving loom?? LOL!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't know name of it but it is used with looms, for weaving yarn.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Some people on this board are rather negative, I am hopeful you can figger out what it might be and then tell us all what it might be.
Good luck.


----------



## dvbegs (May 26, 2011)

It is a fringe maker. The yarn is wrapped around both sides of the frame. Then you tie in between the pegs and cut the LOOPS to create fringe and fasten it to the article with the tie threads. Can also use for small pompoms :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I think the warping board makes more sense than anything else, or possibly it is used to make that crochet lace that you use an instrument that looks like a ladder-can't think of the name of it. Darn! The ones in the store look like a ladder but one side doesn't match the other. Oh I know: Hairpin lace-do you think maybe it is to make larger pieces than the the little one??? Hope someone can understand what I am trying to say. Granny


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

If it's something to do with yarn, maybe it's for making hairpin lace. I'm just guessing.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I think this is what you have:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittingaddict said:


> If it's something to do with yarn, maybe it's for making hairpin lace. I'm just guessing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AOGTn0irac

http://www.google.ca/search?q=hairpin+lace+loom&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&espv=210&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=CTMfU8-IGvKgyAHFrYH4Aw&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=732


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> I think this is what you have:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a few of them. They hold pot lids so they don't fall over each other.


----------



## CINCYLADY (Mar 11, 2014)

I believe that is for making lace with yarn for a patterned piece. Possibily an afghan. I need to have my Mom look at it she is 95 years old. She is the knitter, crocheter and sewer.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I went to JoAnn's yesterday, and in a cart, low and behold were 4 of what was in your pictures. They're for weaving, to put your balls or cones of yarn on. They even had smaller spindle racks for smaller cones or thread bobbins (I think that is what they're called). 
But, that was one of my initial thoughts, too. I also thought that they could be dish holders, well. 
Either way...I am sure someone will find use for them. I know if I had them...they would be put to use!!


----------



## smlathrum (Jan 26, 2014)

They are plate holders. I have several. Makes it easier to get at plates than if they are stacked up. I got mine at World Market.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I have something similiar, but longer. Used to measure thread to warp a weaving loom.


----------



## MargoO (Apr 16, 2012)

They are for holding plates or lids. Some stores use them to display china.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AOGTn0irac
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=hairpin+lace+loom&rlz=1C1SAVU_enCA548CA549&espv=210&es_sm=122&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=CTMfU8-IGvKgyAHFrYH4Aw&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=732


If you think you're gonna get me to do yet another craft, you're barking up the wrong me! LOL

Bobbin lace is as far as I've gone . . . and haven't touched it since friend taught me when I visited her in Germany in 2010.


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

It's a dish rack............


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> It's trash, throw it away.


Never throw anything away unless it's broken beyond repair. Donate the item to a local Goodwill or Salvation Army. Someone will find a use for it. I learned this lesson from my Mom. She always was able to turn trash into treasures.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> I was thinking for spools of thread. Could be cones of yarn, but looks too small.


me too


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> I had something like that once that I bought new. It was for holding dinnerplates on their edge.


yes, I have two of them. got mine at the 99cents only store. (they were using them to display plates for sale) I use one in the cabinet and one for a quick dry dish rack, for when I actually manage to clean up immediately after a meal for one.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> It's trash, throw it away.


I wish I lived close enough to go thru your trash. I long for the good old days when everything was reused, repurposed or recycled. it wasn't ecological it was necessary. I hate this disposable society.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Doesn't look like trash. I'd find a use for it if no one has the answer.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I thought it could be a plate rack, but the uprights are a bit far apart. Be interested to know what it really is. I will keep watch.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

sibergirl said:


> Never throw anything away unless it's broken beyond repair. Donate the item to a local Goodwill or Salvation Army. Someone will find a use for it. I learned this lesson from my Mom. She always was able to turn trash into treasures.


I agree. Every time I have thrown something out, I wish I had it back. If I have given it to a charity, I don't feel quite as bad. Perhaps someone is getting some good from it. Repurposing is an art.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

I was at a craft show once and there was a lady there "knitting" on one of those. She asked me if I knew how to bind off the item that she had "knit" on it. I was totally perplexed! And embarrassed, because I am a knitter who was stumped!


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

hairpin lace form?


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This link is in Russian, but it's a photo-tutorial; you don't really _need_ the words. http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/4407532/post229759649/


Jessica Jean, you are such a peach! 

As the blogger said: This is a multi-use gadget. My DH knows all about multi-use. He likes to use my favorite knife to hammer things with. I try to keep him out of the kitchen....


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

They are definitely plate stand racks. You can fine them in most cooking stores. I use mine for large platters and pan lids. Judy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

While many have suggested warping board, I disagree. I am a weaver and there is no place for making the cross, which is essential to a warp. It could be for a very small loom, but doubtful. The pegs look a little thick for most spool organizers I have seen and they usually have more rows and are angled. The dish rack idea could be plausible. A good mystery.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

yanagi said:


> Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


My guess, also. Maybe some sort of loom?


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

It looks like a warping board. For weaving. DON'T throw it away! I want it if no one else does.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> While many have suggested warping board, I disagree. I am a weaver and there is no place for making the cross, which is essential to a warp. It could be for a very small loom, but doubtful. The pegs look a little thick for most spool organizers I have seen and they usually have more rows and are angled. The dish rack idea could be plausible. A good mystery.


I'm a weaver too. I agree with you.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> While many have suggested warping board, I disagree. I am a weaver and there is no place for making the cross, which is essential to a warp. It could be for a very small loom, but doubtful. The pegs look a little thick for most spool organizers I have seen and they usually have more rows and are angled. The dish rack idea could be plausible. A good mystery.


I'm a weaver too. I agree with you.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

yanagi said:


> Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


Looks like warping boards to me.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

ha ha that's what I was thinking too



Grandma Jan said:


> I don't know but I'm sure it could be used for a variety of things. A stand for pan lids comes to mind for me....


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> It looks like some kind of plate stand for the kitchen. It is similar to a stand I have for my Pampered Chef Stoneware (one of the pegs is missing from one of your stands, maybe?)


They look like plate racks to me. For draining washed plates or storing them.
Or for storing baking trays or boards.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

yanagi said:


> Looks like a pair of warping boards for a small loom. One is missing a peg.


That would be my guess, too: warping boards.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

my guess is warping board for weaving on a inkle loom maybe
.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like a plate stand or rack to me.


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

It is, indeed, a warping board. You wind the yarn around a series of pegs to make a large skein. Suppose you wanted to paint or dye some yarn. You would measure out one length of yarn to get the size you want. Next wind the measured piece around a series of pegs to take up exactly that size. Then wind the rest of your yarn along that same pathway. Tie off when you have all the yarn measured that you need. Then you would take some waste yarn and tie this new skein loosely. Then remove from the boards. Soak the yarn with water to get it evenly wet, then lay it out on the driveway or in a grassy area and begin dyeing with a squeeze bottle. OR when you're ready to warp up your loom, you would make lots of warp threads all the same size by winding as in the first part of the dyeing use. Then you'd tie your warp threads on and begin winding them on the warping drum with paper between layers.

In other words - regardless of the final use - the warping boards are a good, quick way to get a lot of threads measured out to all the same length. When not in use you can upend your boots on the pegs to air them out. (No, no - just kidding!!!!!)

This is for measuring out the warp only. You would remove the yarn from the boards before attaching it to the loom. You hang the boards on the wall, one above the other. Then wind the yarn up and down, thus compressing a long length into a fairly small horizontal space.

I store my warping board under the guest room bed - out of the way but ready for use at a moment's notice.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

It could be a warping board for someone to set up skeins of yarn to dye yarn in a self striping pattern.
When I looked this up some boards were bigger and some were this size.
To set up a skein of yarn it takes a special way to wrap so that the self striping effect is correct.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

The warping board has to do with dyeing a skein of yarn to make it self striping.
Look up online and you will see it is a pretty complicated wrapping method before the yarn is dyed.
Then you have self striping yarn.
I do dye yarn occasionally but would not bother learning this.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

TinaOR said:


> It looks like some kind of plate stand for the kitchen. It is similar to a stand I have for my Pampered Chef Stoneware (one of the pegs is missing from one of your stands, maybe?)


My exact thoughts when l first saw it. I have an identical one in the cupboard with plates in it.
Jay


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

It reminds me of those knitting "looms" like my daughter uses to make hats and scarves, except they are circular instead if parallel.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

It looks like a thread rack, or if spaced for cones of yarn. But with no idea of its proportions it could be for measuring out warp yarn.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a couple of these and they're used for standing up your dishes, baking pans and lids, muss in pans, etc.


----------



## cheryls123 (Dec 12, 2013)

They are displayers for plates in the housewares section of a store.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, yarn...

Yep, dinner/salad plate or pot lid stand...

http://www.google.com/search?site=&source=hp&ei=2R4gU5OXLYWIqQHdrIBQ&q=wooden+dinner+plate+stand&oq=wooden+dinner+plate+stand&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.3...8717.21516.0.23277.3.3.0.1.1.0.347.959.2-1j2.3.0....0...1c..37.mobile-gws-hp..1.2.383.yesz9xZgqEk

But...you can use it for anything you can figure out to use it for. If that's something to do with yarn, why not?


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you sure it is a knitting thing. It would make a great drying rack for kid's wet mittens!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention: 1 of the pegs is missing.

Michaels carries longer ones that would have to be cut down to size. Or, Lowe's or Home Depot - might sell and cut one for you. (but you'd still have to buy the entire length)


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

My mentally challenged daughter weaves and warps yarn. This is not just to get yarn ready to dye, but is used to prepare yarn to go a loom. As stated above, when ready to weave a pattern the amount of yarn is placed on the rack (so many inches wide and amt of yarn required). At one time my daughter was the only person that could warp, and she still does beautiful work. The shop is called "Spinaweb"and they make beautiful material for placemats, shawls (my daughter weaves alpaca and even won a blue ribbon for her work!! I'm not proud or anything!!!!)


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Is it a loom to "knit" on?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

mamanacy said:


> My mentally challenged daughter weaves and warps yarn. This is not just to get yarn ready to dye, but is used to prepare yarn to go a loom. As stated above, when ready to weave a pattern the amount of yarn is placed on the rack (so many inches wide and amt of yarn required). At one time my daughter was the only person that could warp, and she still does beautiful work. The shop is called "Spinaweb"and they make beautiful material for placemats, shawls (my daughter weaves alpaca and even won a blue ribbon for her work!! I'm not proud or anything!!!!)


that's what I thought.

:thumbup:


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

No, you don't knit on it-used to warp yarn to put on a loom.


----------



## mom2_2nana2_6 (Oct 31, 2011)

No I am not sure, it was given to a friend and she was told it was a "yarn thing" She asked me if I knew what it was.
I don't!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Is it possible that you could post a photo of the rack your daughter uses?

It would be most helpful to see hers and compare it to the photo from the OP...

Could you post along with it a photo of how your daughter does what she does. It sounds very skilled and interesting that she has developed his talent.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

These are used a lot in stores to present curtains, plates, platters, chair covers, etc. Pier 1, Bed Bath and Beyond, etc.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

and so you should be proud -- that's a talent that not many excel.

Blessings,

Shelia
NC


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you Sheila. She will be 54 in July and on Monday, March 17 is going to have a total hip replacement. So please say a prayer. 
she is the light of our life. The warp board she uses is large with the pegs all around and they also use the smaller ones like in the picture. Don't have a picture but if I can get one I will post it for you.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Some say it is to make a large lace pattern and then crochet pieces together. I have seen a jacket back done this way, but never could figure it out. This one may be different.


----------



## dvbegs (May 26, 2011)

This device was used to make multiple small pompoms to be attached to a fabric base for throw rugs. The directions appeared in McCalls Needlework mag many years ago 1950's era.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Looks like a rack to store serge threads. I have those cones of thread and this would be a great item to store them on... but not really sure what they are as I have never seen one of these....will follow thread to see if anyone knows :?:


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

This is a devise used to wind yarns or fibers to use a weft on a loom. By winding around the pegs one can make longer 'runs'.


----------



## Bubbeh (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm a preschool teacher. It looks like a puppet rack to me.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi - it does look like a warp board for making warps for a loom.


----------

